# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Bev Francis

## Polyneikos

H Beverley "Bev" Francis είναι παλαιά πρωταθλήτρια του bodybuilding , νωρίτερα στην καριέρα της powerlifter και πρωταθλήτρια στον κλασσικό αθλητισμό καθώς και ιδιοκτήρια γυμναστηρίου (Powerhouse Gym)
Γεννήθηκε το 1955 στην Αυστραλία.







Το 1976, αποφοίτησε από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Μελβούρνης, όπου απέκτησε πτυχίο Φυσικής αγωγής και Διδακτικό δίπλωμα. Στη συνέχεια εργάστηκε ως καθηγήτρια Φυσικής Αγωγής και Μαθηματικών γυμνασίου για οκτώ χρόνια.
Στην εφηβεία της η Francis ήταν σπουδαία σφαιροβόλος.
Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1974, ξεκίνησε συστηματική προπόνηση. Το 1977, έσπασε το ρεκόρ της Αυστραλίας. 
Από το 1977 έως το 1979 και το 1981 έως το 1982, ήταν μέλος της Αυστραλιανής ομάδας στίβου. Έχασε την σεζόν του 1980 λόγω τραυματισμού στο γόνατο.
Το 1982, κέρδισε το Εθνικό Πρωτάθλημα  της Αυστραλίας στην ρίψη σφαίρας. Μαζί με την σφαίρα, έκανε δίσκο,  ακόντιο και 100 μέτρα.






Το 1980, ο Francis κατείχε όλα τα παγκόσμια ρεκόρ powerlifting στην κατηγορία βάρους 82,5 kg .
Στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Powerlifting 1981, σημείωσε παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ όταν στον πάγκο πίεσε 150 κιλά , η πρώτη γυναίκα που  κατάφερνε να σπάσει το φράγμα των 150 κιλών!
 Στο Πρωτάθλημα Αυστραλιανού Powerlifting του 1982 στην Αδελαΐδα, σημείωσε παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ στα 82,5 κιλά στα squat κάνοντας 216 κιλά.
 Κέρδισε χρυσά μετάλλια στην κατηγορία βάρους της στα Παγκόσμια  Πρωταθλήματα Ομοσπονδίας Powerlifting από το 1980 έως το 1985.




Οι διακρίσεις της  στο Powerlifting , σε συνδυασμό μιας φωτογραφίας με μαγιό να κάνει μια μυώδης πόζα που μπήκε σε αρκετά περιοδικά bodybuilding της εποχής, τράβηξε τα βλέμματα και τότε ο  παραγωγός George Butler  την κάλεσε να συμμετάσχει στην ταινία Pumping Iron II: The Women, η οποία γυρίστηκε κατά την διάρκεια του Παγκοσμίου Κύπελλο Ceasar που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Λας Βέγκας τον Δεκέμβριο του 1983 και η ίδια διαγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά.
Σε αυτόν τον διαγωνισμό, είπε ότι θα έπρεπε να ήταν «πρώτη ή τελευταία». Κατατάχθηκε στη μέση ως 8η μεταξύ 15 αθλητριών.
Απογοητευμένη με τα αποτελέσματα, προσπάθησε να αναθεωρήσει την σωματική της διάπλαση όταν  άκουσε ότι ήταν «πολύ μυώδης» για τα γούστα των κριτών.
Συνέχισε τις συμμετοχές της το 1984 σε αγώνα στο Las Vegas που κατάχθηκε παλι 8η.
Η Francis έκανε guest στο Mr. Olympia του 1985, ξεσηκώνοντας το κοινό. 
Τερμάτισε 10η στο ντεμπούτο της στο Μs Olympia το 1986. Το 1987, κέρδισε το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα. 
Στα Ms Olympia το 1987, 1988 & 1989 ήταν στην 3η θέση  και στη συνέχεια ανέβηκε στη 2η θέση το 1990 (πίσω από την Lenda Murray). 
Είχε αναμορφώσει ριζικά τη σωματική της διάπλαση από το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο του 1983, όταν της είπαν ότι ήταν «πολύ μυώδης», αλλά στο Ms Olympia  του 1990 της είπαν ότι «δεν ήταν αρκετά μυώδης» σε σχέση με την Murray. 





Αποφασισμένη να κερδίσει την επόμενη συνάντησή τους, αποφάσισε να δημιουργήσει την πιο πυκνή μυϊκή σωματική διάπλαση που είχαν δει ποτέ σε μια γυναίκα μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο!
Το 1991 τα δίνει όλα και αγωνίζεται σε φοβερή κατάσταση, σε σημείο που να πιέζει τόσο την Lenda Murray, όταν στους πρώτους 2 γύρους των συγκρίσεων προηγούταν στα προκριματικά με 4 βαθμούς.
Ήταν πολύ σίγουρη, όταν όμως έγινε η ανατροπή στον τελικό και η Lenda Murray κερδίζει τον αγώνα με διαφορά ενός πόντου! 


Η Bev Francis έγραψε το βιβλίο Bev Francis' Power Bodybuilding, έκανε το βίντεο προπόνησης Hardcore Training with World Champion Bev Francis καθώς αρθρογραφούσε στα περιοδικά της εποχής  Flex, Iron Man, and Muscle & Fitness.
Το 1987 είσήχθη στο Hall of Fame του Powerlifting, αφού είχε σπάσει σύνολο 40 ρεκόρ!
Το 2000 εισήχθη στο Hall of Fame του Bodybuilding!


*Καλύτερες επιδόσεις στο Powerlifting*
Squat – 230 kg
Bench press –152 kg
Deadlift – 227 kg






*Contest history*
1983 Caesars World Cup – 8η
1984 IFBB Grand Prix Las Vegas – 8η
1986 IFBB Grand Prix Las Vegas – 3η
1986 IFBB LA Pro Championship – 3η
1986 IFBB Ms. International – 3η
1986 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 10η
1987 IFBB Pro World Championship – 1η
1987 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 3η
1988 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 3η
1989 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 3η
1990 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 2η
1991 IFBB Ms. Olympia – 2η

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην αρχη ηταν κ φαινοταν αρκετα hardcore μυικα για την εποχη. Σχολιαστηκε αρνητικα κ μετα "μαζευτηκε" ,τουλαχιστον σε μαζα κ γλυκανε :01. Wink:  το προσωπο της.

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρήστο ναι.
Προφανώσ η ενασχόλησή της με δυναμικά αθλήματα, την βοήθησε μυικά αλλά ήταν hardcore για τα δεδομένα της εποχής που είχαν πρότυπο την Rachel McLish.


Ενα απόσπασμα από το Pumping Iron: The Women που προβλήθηκε το 1985





Παρόλα αυτά, οι διακρίσεις με ότι ασχολήθηκε, είναι άξιες σεβασμού!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα της Bev.*



To 1987




To 1990, όταν το γυναικείο αγωνιστικό bodybuilding είχε "ξεφυγει", με την τάση να ωθεί τις γυναίκες στην μέγιστη μυικότητα




1991, το αντίπαλο δέος, η Σιδηρά Κυρία Lenda Murray.

----------


## schinas

Η most mascular της Bev είναι τέλεια από πολλές απόψεις. Θα έλεγα πως ο τρόπος που εκτελεί τη συγκεκριμένη πόζα δίνει μάθημα ακόμα και σε άνδρες!

----------


## Polyneikos

Bev Francis!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Βev Francis, 3η στο Olympia το 1988!

----------

